#   >        1 8.2 (  )
.
        .      1 8.2 (  ).

----------


## Rahsch

** ,  ,     ,    ,     .

----------

101.34     101.24.    104.34   104.24 (    ).

----------


## Tassa

101.34  106.31  
 101.24  106.31  
 401.20  104.34   (     )
 401.20  104.24   (   )

----------

1.0

-  -       -    ( )   ,             ,   -  ,       ,         , .    101.2*  101,3*, 104,3* 104,2*,     .

----------

[QUOTE=;54311128]  1.0

  1.0

----------


## Rahsch

> 1.0
> 
> -  -       -    ( )   ,             ,   -  ,       ,         , .    101.2*  101,3*, 104,3* 104,2*,     .


  .            ,   "",  "".
  . :Smilie:

----------


## 225

> 1.0
> 
> -  -       -    ( )   ,             ,   -  ,       ,         , .    101.2*  101,3*, 104,3* 104,2*,     .


 ,  !!!!       ,   .   .

----------


## Rahsch

> ,  !!!!       ,   .   .


      .

----------


## 3

.  -        ,   ....                  104 ?

----------


## Rahsch

> 104 ?


  . ,   -    104.00  ,    " " - .

----------


## 3

(

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


  ?

----------


## 3

:
 0.101.24.310 -  0.101.34.310    ;
 0.104.34.410 -  0.104.24.410     
      --      -     .        ,       .                -      (.

----------


## -

> :
>  0.101.24.310 -  0.101.34.310    ;
>  0.104.34.410 -  0.104.24.410     
>       --      -     .        ,       .                -      (.


  174  .227 (  162   ):
       ()       :
       ()       ()     040110172 "    "        010100000 " "           010400000 ""    040110172 "    ";
          ()       ()         010100000 " "    040110172 "    "              010400000 ""    040110172 "    ".";

----------

